# Spring Saugeye at Clendening



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

My friends, father, and I make an annual spring trip to Clendening Lake that coincides with the Spring Turkey opener. My dad will be docking his pontoon at Clendening for the season. I've heard great stories about catching saugeye in the spring there, but for the life of me, I haven't been able to figure it out. We pick up saugeye here and there using largemouth tactics or trolling cranks, but I would really love to have a few pointers on catching April s-eyes consistently. We are very familiar with the landmarks of the lake.

Thanks in advance and good luck.

Terry


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

I asume it would be like any other lake jighead with twister an minnie,throw tight to bank an drag back real slow back to about 15 to 20 feet. Shad raps for ckranking, slow there to.


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

try trolling the humps and the old roadbed out from the boat house also ,with the afore mentioned jig combo. - shad raps-- or drift lindy rigs.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Shallow end of the lake, 1/16 oz jig, small twist tail/grub, chartreuse is best


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Fish the 799 riprap with jigs and shad raps. Also back trolling crawler harnesses works well in same areas. If you can find any small flats that are connected with bends in the creek channel, they will be there also.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll give it a try.


----------

